# Meta SX als Bikeparkrad



## imba (1. Januar 2016)

Frohes Neues,
ich überlege mein Demo gegen ein alltagstauglicheres Radl zu tauschen und das Meta SX gefällt mir ganz gut. Das Bike wird zu 70% im Park (Wibe, Willingen) und zu 30% auf dem Hometrail oder kleine Tour benutzt. Fährt jemand das Meta SX als reines Parkbike? Zu Empfehlen oder nicht?


----------



## ykcor (2. Januar 2016)

Das kommt ganz auf den persönlichen Geschmack an. Ich bewege mein Meta SX in Todtnau, in Lac Blanc, etc. und komme damit super zurecht. Subjektiv habe ich das Gefühl, dass mir ein großer Downhiller zu wenig Feedback vermittelt und ich dadurch langsamer bin. Einen Downhiller habe ich, seit ich das Meta SX fahre, noch nie vermisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imba (3. Januar 2016)

Danke, das liest sich dich gut. Mir geht es in erster Linie auch um ein direkteres Fahrverhalten. Riesen Drops und Sprünge fahre ich eh nicht. Verräst du bisschen was zu deinem Aufbau vom Rad? Lt. Größentabelle passt bei 1,90m L und XL. Hab leider keine Möglichkeit zur Probefahrt. Denke aber ich bin er der L Typ^^


----------



## apexx (3. Januar 2016)

Hi, 

also ich fahre das Meta SX mit RS Pike RCT3 und Monarch Plus mit 26" seit fast einem Jahr, musste aus zwang umsteigen, weil mir mein altes Spezi Enduro aus dem Haus gestohlen wurde. 
Und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, mir hätte nichts besseres passieren können.. anfangs bin ich noch die alten Hometrails damit gefahren, die allerdings doch sehr schnell mit dem Bike langweilig wurden. Haben darauf hin viele neue Trails gebaut und bin dann im Sommer bisschen durch Österreich gefahren und hab das Bike in Parks bewegt, dort fühlt sich das Meta SX auch wirklich zuhause. Man braucht dafür halt wirkliche Downhill Trails um das Rad an seine Grenzen zu bringen, die schon fast unmöglich zu erreichen scheinen. Ich hab zwar auch einen Downhiller aber der blieb dieses Jahr fast ungbewegt.. ^^ also mit dem SX ist meiner Meinung nach echt alles möglich, außer steile Uphill Climbs wenn man mit der Standart Übersetzung fährt


----------



## ykcor (3. Januar 2016)

imba schrieb:


> Danke, das liest sich dich gut. Mir geht es in erster Linie auch um ein direkteres Fahrverhalten. Riesen Drops und Sprünge fahre ich eh nicht. Verräst du bisschen was zu deinem Aufbau vom Rad? Lt. Größentabelle passt bei 1,90m L und XL. Hab leider keine Möglichkeit zur Probefahrt. Denke aber ich bin er der L Typ^^



Ich fahre das Rad mit einer 160er Lyrik mit MissionControl, die eine geshimte HSC verbaut hat. Hinten fahre ich einen Monarch RT3 mit der kleinen Kammer. Ich mag mein Fahrwerk eher straff und es fährt sich super ausgewogen. Ob man allerdings ebenfalls zu einer kleinen Kammer beim Dämpfer greift ist auch Geschmackssache. Der Hinterbau ist recht progressiv angelenkt, dazu eine kleine Kammer und die Kräfte zum komprimieren des Dämpfers, am Ende des Federwegs, steigen exponentiell an. Mir vermittelt es das Gefühl, noch Reserven zu haben.
Ich bin 1,76m und fahre einen M Rahmen.
Achte darauf, eher leichte Anbauteile zu verwenden, da der Rahmen kein Leichtgewicht ist. Leichte Laufräder mit leichten Reifen, dafür aber lieber ProCore benutzen.


----------



## imba (4. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank für eure Infos. Das hilft schon mal weiter. Falls ich mich für das SX entscheide wäre noch zu überlegen ob es ein Komplettrad oder Rahmenkit wird. Mal schauen was die Angebote so hergeben.


----------



## apexx (4. Januar 2016)

Naja so wies aussieht hast du zwecks größen eh icht so viel Auswahl, weils sowhol Rahmen als auch Komplett Bike nur noch XL auf der Commencal HP verfügbar ist. Aber lt. Geo Tabelle sagt Commencal eh ab 1,88 m XL.  

Aber ob Rahmenset oder Komplettbike würd ich von den vorhandenen bzw. günstig zu erstehenden Teilen abhängig machen. Aber 2.400 € für ein komplettes Meta SX mit der Ausstattung ist meines erachtens nach wirklich ein Spotpreis, da müsst ich gar nicht lang nachdenken.


----------



## imba (4. Januar 2016)

Schaue auch nach Gebrauchtware. Neu gibt es im UK Store noch L und XL. Lt. deren Sizingchart passt für das 650 B Modell bei meiner Länge beide Größen.


----------



## apexx (4. Januar 2016)

Aaah ok ich hab halt nur bei 26" geschaut, mein fehler.. hätte mir denken können das du mit 1,90 M 27,5" bevorzugst


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Januar 2016)

ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein - hat jemand ne Angabe, was der Meta SX-Rahmen (650b) wiegt?


----------



## DonSchoeni (9. Januar 2016)

Eine Umstellung ist es schon vom Big Bike auf das Meta zu steigen.
Das Meta verlangt schon nach einer sauberen Linie wo du mit dem Dhler einfach drüber ballerst.
Ich maul mich mit dem Meta mehr als mit meinem Turner.
Alltagstauglicher ist das Meta alle mal.
Als reines Parkbike würde ich das Speiseeis behalten.
Es gibt einfach kein Bike für alles auch wenn das Meta viel abdecken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imba (10. Januar 2016)

@bachmayeahich meine was von 3,4 kg gelesen zu haben. Leider finde ich die Quelle dazu gerade leider nicht.

@DonSchoeni
ich hoffe einfach das die Umstellung nicht zu groß ist. Naja, für die Parks hier Wibe und Willingen lohnt sich imho kein DH,ler mehr. Die ganz krassen Sachen fahre ich eh nicht. Und mit dem SX könnte ich spontan eine Feierabend- bzw. Endurorunde drehen.Hab vorher das SX Trail gefahren und ehrlich gesagt vermisse ich genau das bzw. das Handling.


----------



## imba (14. Januar 2016)

Moin, gäbe es im Raum Ruhrgebiet (45..) ein META SX in L und XL zum Probesitzen-/fahren?


----------



## imba (21. Januar 2016)

Sorry, ich muss nochmal stören ;-) Stehe kurz vor der Entscheidung ein Rad zu bestellen. Bin mir noch etwas unsicher ob ich mit 1x10 beim SX klar kommen. Läßt sich das Teil einigermaßen bergauf bewegen? Kommt dabei nicht auf Schnelligkeit an^^


----------



## apexx (21. Januar 2016)

CRANKS / RACE FACE Evolve, 10/11 spd, 34t Narrow wide chainring, 170mm on S, 175mm on M/L/XL
CASSETTE/ SRAM PG1020 11-36 t, black, with 42t E13 extra cog

Wenn das die Übersetzung ist die auf dem 650b SX drauf ist das du dir vl bestellen willst, sollte es kein Problem sein damit Berge hoch zu kommen, ich fahre am 26" SX ein 34er vorne und Standart 11-36 Kassette hinten und hab damit auch nicht wirklich Probleme nur bei wirklich steileren anstiegen. 
Ansonsten kann man ja noch immer den Chainring gegen einen kleineren tauschen, kostet jetzt auch nicht unbedingt ein vermögen


----------



## imba (21. Januar 2016)

ähm ja, vergessen mit anzugeben. Genau das wäre die Ausstattung. Danke, das hilft mir schon mal weiter. So richtig steile Anstiege haben wir im Ruhrpott meines Wissens nicht ;-)


----------



## apexx (21. Januar 2016)

dann sollte es überhaupt keine Probleme geben, den Notanker (42er Ritzel) hast ja glücklicherweise auch schon von Anfang an verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonSchoeni (21. Januar 2016)

34 vorn und hinten 11-36 reichen vollkommen, dann schieb ich lieber weiter oder fahr wieder runter


----------



## imba (21. Januar 2016)

hehe, den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon ;-)

Stellt sich eigentlich fast nur noch die Frage ob Schwarz oder Pink. Hm


----------



## DonSchoeni (21. Januar 2016)

Pink natürlich
Wenn man Eier hat


----------



## green-frog-love (21. Januar 2016)

PINK! =)


----------



## apexx (22. Januar 2016)

hahaha die übliche Stilfrage 

Ich fahrs ebenfalls in pink, meine Freundin hats in schwarz.. Commencal Bike gehören mMn einfach in knallige Neonfarben gehüllt.


----------

